# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Van zware pil naar lichte pil

## Maggy80

Hallo allemaal,

Ontzettend benieuwd ben ik naar jullie ervaringen over het overgaan van een zware naar een lichte pil.

Ikzelf slik (al) 15 jaar de Diane-35 pil. Terwijl ik totaal geen last heb van acne of vette huid, waar de Diane in eerste instantie voor is bedoeld. Het is immers een geneesmiddel ... 
Nu heb ik de stap genomen om te veranderen van pil. Ik ben overgestapt op de Microgynon 20 en zal volgende week met de eerste strip hiervan beginnen. Dit vind ik toch best wel spannend. Hoe zal mijn lichaam hierop reageren? Ik hoor veel over doorbraakbloedingen aangezien het een lichtere pil is.
Ik weet dat het bij iedereen weer anders is, maar ben toch benieuwd naar jullie ervaringen en reacties.

Alvast bedankt, liefs Maggy.

----------


## fairytale30

Het kan idd zijn dat je doorbraakbloedingen gaat krijgen als je overstapt van de ene naar de andere pil. Echter moet je wel de ‘oude’ strip helemaal af maken. Daarna *zonder* pauzeweek overstappen op de nieuwe pil. De nieuwe pil is dan direct veilig.

----------


## Maggy80

Bedankt voor je reactie. Dat ik geen stopweek in mocht lassen en meteen door moest gaan met de nieuwe (pil) strip wist ik niet. Ik ben nu al 2 dagen van de oude pil gestopt en kan helaas dus nu niet met de nieuwe strip beginnen  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat het op deze manier ook goed gaat. Ik zal je op de hoogte houden.
Nogmaals bedankt.

Groetjes Maggy

----------


## fairytale30

Begin je op de eerste dag van je menstruatie dan ben je gelijk veilig
begin je op de 2de tot en met de 5de dag dan duurt het 7 dagen voordat de pil veilig is.
Maar ik neem aan dat je nu als het ware in je "stopweek" zit, en na die week direct de nieuwe pil start ?

----------


## Maggy80

Ja dat klopt, ik zat ik mijn stopweek en ben nu 5 dagen onderweg met de nieuwe pil. Hier ben ik direct mee begonnen na de stopweek. Op dezelfde dag dat ik normaal ook weer zou beginnen.
Tot nu toe gelukkig geen vreemde klachten gehad. Hoop dat dit zo blijft. 
Heb zelfs het gevoel dat ik wat opgewekter en minder moe ben, zou het dan toch door de lichtere pil komen?

-x-

----------


## fairytale30

> Ja dat klopt, ik zat ik mijn stopweek en ben nu 5 dagen onderweg met de nieuwe pil. Hier ben ik direct mee begonnen na de stopweek. Op dezelfde dag dat ik normaal ook weer zou beginnen.
> Tot nu toe gelukkig geen vreemde klachten gehad. Hoop dat dit zo blijft. 
> Heb zelfs het gevoel dat ik wat opgewekter en minder moe ben, zou het dan toch door de lichtere pil komen?
> 
> -x-


Het zou heel goed kunnen dat je je eigen beter voelt door de nieuwe pil.
Iedere mens reageert anders. Waar de ene slecht reageert op de ene pil, daar reageert de ander goed op. Dus ja, het is heel goed mogelijk dat jij je beter voelt lichamelijk bij deze nieuwe pil.

-xx-

----------

